# period pains????



## Ju-scampi (May 5, 2009)

Hi 
am v new to this site - have always read, but never really dare join in, but going mad in this 2ww.
My 1st iVF was a success (soo lucky and grateful x) I had the ET on the Thursday and had crippling period pains the Monday after.
My next 2 IVF's were not successful - didn't have pain these times.
This is my 4th cycle and I am on day 9 after ET (3 day embryos) and I started getting period pains yesterday, feel this is too late compared to last time so keep checking myself literally every minute - feel as if I am going to explode with pressure as I am so dreading seeing blood.
Can anyone give me any advice at all
very grateful and wish everyone lots of luck and love - its the worst 2 weeks xxxxxxx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, i was succesfull on my 3rd fresh cycle of ICSI and i completely felt like my period was due any day so please try not to worry.

Good luck,

Lyns xxx


----------



## Ju-scampi (May 5, 2009)

Oh Lyns
thank you sooo much for telling me this, just hearing someone else who has been there and understands and felt the same is soo good and has calmed me down a bit   . Thank you xxxxxx and wish you lots of luck too for your next miracle    x


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Ju & welcome!

I've been feeling EXACTLY the same these last couple of days.  I'm on day 11 of 2ww today, OTD next Tues, and have had bad periody type pains since yesterday evening (period would have been due yesterday under normal circumstances).  I'm feeling very blue today as just wishing i could get on and test and get it over and done with.

I know it probably doesn't help you hun, but it feels better knowing i'm not the only one.  Keeping everything crossed for your BFP, when is your OTD??

Miss Babs x


----------



## keeley78 (Jun 6, 2010)

hi, i'm new on this site today, but already put my mind at rest alittle, i'm on day 7 of the 2ww and had alot of wind and what feels like period pains, have no idea if any of this is normal as its my first try, but can not want for the 14th now 
wishing you all lots of luck xx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Think period pains are a good sign - be positive!
I'm currently on 2ww - having pains and hope they are for the right reason  
good luck ladies xxx


----------



## therulerette15 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi All

I am on day 7 of my 2ww and OTD is Mon 14th.  I have had no symptoms other than a little bloating and i'm really hoping the period pain theory isn't set in stone.  Although I don't think anything can be when this type of treatment is involved.

God luck to you all for your test days x


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies, try not to worry.
I had a good few attempts before being blessed with my little boy and to be honest i felt exactly the same on each and every attempt.  Just try and remember that each lady is completely different so try not to read into any signs or symptoms.  I had pains all the way through my succesfull cycle.  The morning i took my test i was crying as i was so sure it was gonna be yet another bfn because i felt exactly the same as i did any other month with period pains and pmt.  When the two lines appeared i nearly fainted and i had to phone the hospital up just to make sure i had read it correctly.  I didnt believe it untill i took about another three test, infact i didnt believe it untill i saw the tiny heart beat at my check up two weeks later!! i had no pregnancy signs all the way through, the only time i felt pregnant was when i felt him move, at scan times and when my waters broke.
Wishing you all the luck you deserve and never give up hope, i never thought it would happen for me but i now have a happy little monster ruling our house and life !! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ju-scampi (May 5, 2009)

hi all

thanks for the lovely replies - Lyns thanks for your words of wisdom - its so good to hear you felt like that but then didn't feel really pregnant at first xx it helps to know and so happy you have your dream and wish you another one too xx

Miss Babs - I have been feeling so blue too - its impossible for anyone who hasn't gone through this to even begin to understand what its like isn' it? I go from feelings of excitement to absolute terror. wishing you all the luck in the world for next tues - 15th? my test day is....tomorrow!!! I am feeling so sick about it - wish I didn't have to do it cos then I could just get more hopefull each day - I can hardly bare to think of doing a test, but keep talking myself round to being positive too then sink low again!! its crazy eh? and good luck hun and it is good knowing there are others out there who understand     xx

good luck to Keeley78 too - I was successful on my 1st IVF and I know lots of others too - dreams do come true hun xx   

g.s. wish you lots of luck for the 15th too - I am in the same boat - you have your gorgeous Eric and I have my lovey Molly (v.lucky) but the longing for another is just as strong eh? 
the rulrette - please don't worry (easy to say,I know) I know lots of people who had no pains and got a BFP - honestly - we are all different x   
good luck to you all and many thanks - am trying to keep myself busy tonight - thank goodness its a good TV night (for me!)

xxxx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, I am new on here and am a little worried.  I am 8dpt  with 2 grade 1 embryos and have had no symptoms atall until today, perhaps a little nausea.  The only thing I have experienced is wind but I have been told that is from the drugs. I woke up feeling intense nausea which hasnt passed for 4 hours and I have twinges in both my ovaries, mainly my right. I get this feeling before every period and I am panicking.  I havent had any spotting but I have had a lot of discharge in the past 2 days(i know tmi). I am worried about this too as everything i read says it is ok to have clear discharge but white is bad.  This 2ww is awful as the further in to i get the more negative i feel. Just wondered if anyone else had this and still got a BFP?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

worzelbug said:


> Hi, I am new on here and am a little worried. I am 8dpt with 2 grade 1 embryos and have had no symptoms atall until today, perhaps a little nausea. The only thing I have experienced is wind but I have been told that is from the drugs. I woke up feeling intense nausea which hasnt passed for 4 hours and I have twinges in both my ovaries, mainly my right. I get this feeling before every period and I am panicking. I havent had any spotting but I have had a lot of discharge in the past 2 days(i know tmi). I am worried about this too as everything i read says it is ok to have clear discharge but white is bad. This 2ww is awful as the further in to i get the more negative i feel. Just wondered if anyone else had this and still got a BFP?


Hi & welcome to FF

Lots of women get AF (period) like pain as well as PMS like symptoms during 2ww. There can be any number of reasons as to what causes this....the drugs through the whole treatment cycle, the HCG trigger injection before EC, the actual EC and ET procedures and then the progesterone support during 2ww. Have a read of these polls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewresults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

Progesterone support can cause all manner of side effects and symptoms...here's just a few...

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms

The nausea could well be caused by the progesterone plus anxiety can do the same thing....and the twinges in your ovaries may well be because they've swollen during stimming phase, then been poked and prodded during EC and will be far more sensitive and tender whilst still releasing hormones during 2ww. Finally, the discharge you mention is completely normal.....it's cervical mucus (cm). In a natural cycle, your cm changes due to the varying levels of hormones...higher oestrogen levels before ovulation, leading up to the most fertile time ie ovulation when it becomes very thin, clear and stretchy, like raw egg white, hence the name "egg white cervical mucus" (ewcm)....after ovulation, when progesterone is higher, then your cm becomes thicker, creamier....not sure where you've heard that white cm isn't good and clear cm is.....it can vary in colour from clear, through to white/cream/yellow and that's completely normal......so during a treatment cycle, following egg collection (ec) which could be seen like ovulation, then you are prescribed progesterone support....so this will cause your cm to change.....nothing to worry about.

What day did you have EC and ET ?

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Natasha,

Thanks so much for your reply.  Those polls do give me great reassurance, thank you.  I read so many conflicting articles and have spent days obsessing over every single twinge like everyone else.  Its really comforting to know people are going through the same experience although I wish non of us had to.
I had egg collection last Friday, they collected 9 eggs- they had to stop halfway through as I was in so much pain(very frustrated with myself) but only 2 worked out.  They put them back in last Monday so at the halfway point of the wait.  I am not working during the wait as my boss is too demanding which is driving me crazy as this is all i can think about. 

Thank you again for your reply, its such a relief to hear from someone.


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Just want to wish you all the best of luck for everyone testing in the next few days

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am now 11 days post transfer and today I started with pink discharge with streaks of blood in.  SOrry for the info.  My period pains are very intense.  I have had shooting pains down my legs which i always get prior to my period.  I called the nurse to ask her advice and she said it was still too early to make a judgement.  She said as long as the cramps aren't heavy and it isn't a full bleed not to worry and continue with the meds.  Thing is the cramps are insane.  I have read that a few people get light spotting but this doesnt seem light.  It is quite heavy although at the moment it is still only when i go to the loo but i can feel it coming more heavily.  Feel so broken tonight.  I have read a few posts where people have managed to get a BFP but these are the few.  For most they seem to follow on to a full bleed and the dream is over.  

Be great to hear from anyone who has had a BFP after bleeding 11dpt.


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

worzelbug so sorry that you are worrying about the outcome of your treatment, i really feel for you because i know exactly what you are going through honey having been there myself.  I personnaly know 3 ladies that all had heavy bleeds and thought it was all over but they turned out to be happy endings.
Wish i could wave a magic wand and make us all pregnant.
It is very hard but try not to worry too much, have a nice bath and try and put your feet up.

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi lyns 76
thanks for your reply.

Unfortunately I woke up this morning and I have  full period.  It seems to have happened so quickly.  It is heavy and i dont think there is anything i can do now, I feel so numb, not sure I can put myself through this again, I take my hat off to everyone here who tries again but for me the stress is too much.  Worrying about every move knowing my instinct is right and then dealing with work..its all so intense.  Was not prepared for this journey.

Dont think there is any point going for my blood test on monday, think i might just console myself with a rather large glass of wine.

Even though i know it is over i am up at 5.30 still looking for signs it could work.  This whole experience has been both amazing and heartbreaking. the hope you get is priceless but the heartbreak seems so much more intense than a negative from trying naturally.

feeling totally broken and a failure right now.  My poor partner didnt sign up for this when we got together and because of me his hopes are dashed too.

I just want to wish everyone good luck in their 2ww and hope you have more success than me.  Lots of love.  xx


----------



## caroali (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Worzelbug,

Oh! I am so sorry it hasn't work for you,  don't know what to say, I can't imagine how it feel as it's my first cycle too! I am sending you lots of hugs.     Hope you look after yourself with your partner and go easy on the wine!

Caroali xx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words Caroali.  Decided to to do a hpt earlier as my partner was still clinging to a tiny bit of hope that it might still work, think we both needed closure.  It was a BFN obviously. Spoke to the nurse and she agreed it was unlikely that this had been successful.  She said i still needed to take my meds until Monday and I need to go for the blood test on Monday regardless as they need to make sure the hormones are gone and that I am safe although I am more sceptical and feel this is just for their paperwork- but then today i am filled with negativity.  Funny thing is all the way through i had a weird allergic reaction to something which showed on my chest.  2 days ago it started to calm and now its gone so i think this had something to do with it too but no idea.  I didnt realise how much i would want answers for why it didnt work but its just one of those things we will never know.

I saw your test is 24th.  I really hope you have more luck than we did.  Will be thinking of you.  Hope the 2ww isnt taking its toll on you.  I hope you take positivity from all the 1st time positives.  There are quite a few.  xxx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Worzelbug, so so sorry darling.
I completely understand how you are feeling.  On my 1st attempt at icsi i bled before my test date and it was the most devastating feeling ever.  We cant help but get our hopes up when we have been through so much, at the time i never thought i would get over it but i was determined to pick myself up because there was no chance that i was gonna give up without trying my damn hardest.  After a neg result the following few weeks are full of confusion and i constantly tried to think of reasons why it didnt work and what i could have done differently.  It helped with me knowing that i had some frozen embs to try so i just counted the weeks down until i could try again.  Unfortunately it took me a few attempts before i actualy got pregnant and if i am honest it doesnt get easier with each go but you somehow pull through.  I am sure i have probably mentioned this before but my consultant told me that as long as everything is ok IVF is like rolling a dice and trying to get a number 6, sometimes you get there first time and sometimes it takes a little longer.
Please dont beat yourself up by wondering why it didnt work, the average success is the third attempt so woman are EXTREMELY lucky for it to work first go and dont forget even in natural attempts with both partners being fine it can take many months for it to happen.
I do honestly know how you are feeling right, i never thought it would work for me but i now have a beautiful son and all the cost and upset was so worth it in the end.  I am starting the journey again now so i know what upset may be ahead of me and we have also got to find the money again so it is a worry but all we can do is try.
Keep your chin up and be proud of what you have put yourself through and you will honestly start feeling a little better in the next few weeks.  I am unsure of what your issues are or if you have a child/children already but if i can help with anything or questions you may have feel free to ask.
Take care 
xxxx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you.  I had to go for my blood test yesterday.  the nurse who took my blood happened to be going through the same thing as me and was lovely.  She was having treatment in the same hospital and she took some time out to explain so many things that noone in the actual clinic had bothered to tell me.  It was the first time in the whole experience that i felt i walked out of the hospital understanding anything.  I think that is what makes this whole experience so difficult.  The nurses and dr's dont seem to understand how important it is for some people to really understand what the drugs are for and why we take them, what certain things can mean etc.  The more I know the less I worry, otherwise m mind goes crazy and i spend all my time trying to figue out what I can do to make things work.

My results came back as negative which obviously was no shock but somehow still hurts to hear.  She said I had a level of 10..these levels dont make much sense to me as in some records this can be enough but really we know it has to be over 45/50, but she said they could tell the embryos had implanted and then i had lost them.  They could work this out by the levels and the amount of days that I had bled.  So instead of stopping now because of the hormone still being there I still have to continue taking the drugs and return next Monday for another test to make sure the levels have gone to 0.  She was very good and made it very clear that there was no chance of a pregnancy and this was just the last of the hormones leaving my body but even though I know 100% that this is over, continuing to take these drugs is messing with my head as I cant let go, I am still somewhere deep inside in the totally irrational part of my brain hoping that I can get a positive on our next blood test.  I do know its not possible but i cant help but hope. It is so unhealthy.  I am actually looking forward now to getting past next Monday so I can start to consider the options for the future.    
I just want to document this for people who may go through the same thing as I know how hard it is to find things that reference to what each person is going through.

My history is that at 25 I fell pregnant but due to complications(possible 2nd birth or tumour) I had to terminate, only to find out later this was not necessary and it was a large cyst that past after the TOP.  The termination was a disaster and i bled for 2 weeks intensely after and spent almost a month in hospital.  I suffer from endometriosis and this was diagnosed at 16.  Several operations later it was advised that due to my fsh levels being low-1.4 when at my age(30) they should be approx 3.6 my dr felt it was important to get on to IVF immediately as my chances are few.  He had wanted me to freeze some embryos as he feels that my reserve is dropping rapidly but unfortunately we only had 2 embryos that worked so we have to go through this again from scratch.  
This time I am going to get myself as fit and well before hand.  I didnt know i needed to drink milk to improve my folicles and my diet although good is going to be adapted solely for this.  I have read acupuncture is good and so I am going to try this along with some decent exercise.  I also spent the 2ww doing nothing and I think next time I will take a week off work but then return the following week.  I heard the you can have progesterone injections and I am going to ask about this as I really struggled to hold on to much of the pessary and I would rather absorb more than less to increase my chances.  Now we have experienced it I am going to do my best to make sure the second time we are totally prepared and try and treat the first as a practise run.  
However ....does anyone know what you can do in the meantime?  Trying naturally.  As with ivf  we are given support drugs to help embryos implant...has anyone continued to take these whilst trying naturally?  It would be good to know.  It would make sense to me to conitnue to help people naturally in the meantime.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi worzelbug*

I'm sorry to hear you've suffered a chemical pregnancy  and that you have to wait until next Monday for another blood test to confirm this whilst still continuing the drugs, I can imagine how hard this is, have had several early mc/chem pgs so can completely empathise as have been through very similar to you  

As for things to do for your next cycle, a few years ago I put together some hints/tips which you may or may not find helpful...it's included in a reply to someone else and is now a pinned post on the ICSI board...I hope you can find maybe even a little bit of it useful...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

When using the Cyclogest pessaries, what you notice coming out is purely the waxy oil based casing and not the actual progesterone....progesterone is water soluable so has to be suspended in oil.....the actual progesterone is absorbed into the body within about 20-30 mins. Did you actually bleed early during the 2ww ? I've had the Gestone injections twice now but that was mainly because I bled early (as early as 8dp3dt) on fresh IVF cycles despite using varying combinations of Crinone and Cyclogest...the Gestone did prevent me bleeding too early. No harm in asking about them but just so you're aware, they are intramuscular jabs in your butt so you may need to get your other half to do them for you 

There's a pinned thread on the ICSI board for questions to ask at follow up consultation. It is geared for ICSI but you can tailor it to suit....I did following our first IVF and found it a very useful guide....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0

We're a little further down the line than you as already had 5 fresh IVFs and 2 FETs...we're not having any more fresh cycles now but do have 6 frosties which we'll use at some point in the not too distant future (especially as I'm rapidly heading towards 42  ). In the meantime we continue to try naturally (I too have stage 4 endo since age 12, diagnosed 1st lap at 19) as we have managed to conceive without any help, the most recent was last summer, 3mths after a laparoscopy/hysteroscopy....as I had to have yet another lap/hystero 6 weeks ago, we're hoping that it'll happen again. I don't take any additional support when ttc naturally....but if conceive naturally then will need to take extra meds (but that's for immune/blood clotting issues causing my mc's and not as extra support). Is it possible for you to continue ttc naturally or is this not a feasible option for you ? Out of interest, when did you last have laparoscopy ? There's a separate board for ladies with Endo if you'd like to join us  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Anyway, look after yourselves, take time out for plenty of pampering and special treats...and take time to grieve as that is really what you're going through, especially after a chem pg/early mc  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow!  Thanks so much for all your information..I wish my dr could be as informative as you.  You are so positive and proactive that it really inspires me to want to try again and feel more positive about doing so.  I have been looking for information that you posted on the other site everywhere and it is brilliant to be able to read this and take from it what I need.  Sometimes just acting on these things makes you feel more positive and really helps the process of moving on.  

Yes I bled very heavily from day 11 i think.  It still hasnt stopped which is now just frustrating but as the day goes on today I feel like I am starting to move forward.  Reading some of the stories on here have really put my situation in to perspective.  This was my first try, I knew before it might not work.

My dr doesnt believe I will get pregnant naturally and was very firm about this when he first suggested IVF as I refused at first.  He put me on the list regardless so i had the option to change my mind and would have started within a month or so but insisted on trying naturally for a few months.  I last had a laparoscopy in September last year.  I was put on Zoladex for 6 months prior to it which a dr has told me was too long and should have only had 2/3 months due to my history.  I didnt get my period back till christmas day.  After this I wasnt ovulating and I have been told it is unlikely I will ovulate without help but i am choosing not to believe this as I cant give up hope altogether.  A friend of mine has also struggled to ovulate since using Zoladex and she was tested frequently prior to zoladex.  We both have our opinions of this drug now  and would not use it again.

You are so inspiring and I will keep my fingers crossed for you that this happens for you this time.   

Thanks for the link to the endo site, i will have a look.

xx


----------



## LisaD1861 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ho Worzelbug,

Just had to write a quick message to you as I felt so sad reading your post.  I am on my second attempt IVF and just wanted to empathise with you how awful it is starting to bleed before test date.
Our first attempt in March failed.  I started bleeding 2 days before the test date and I did test after test just in case.  We were so devestated, so much that we could not even cry.  Just numb I suppose.
The best thing we did was to take time to grieve and wallow and then say enough is enough and look forward.  We went up to the Lake District and hiked up 4 mountains and the fresh air did wonders!!  Now i am not suggesting you go hiking (unless you want to!) but getting away and getting some fresh air makes everything seem better.
You will want to try again, if you can.  The second time round is a bit easier as you know what to expect.  Although the 2WW is just as bad I'm afraid.  Panicking about doing anything just incase you reduce your chances etc...

Anyway hope that you are feeling a bit better   

Lisa
xx


----------



## worzelbug (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Lisa,

Thanks for your post.  I wish we could disappear to the lakes it sounds like a wonderful idea.  It is good to hear people being so proactive.
I went back for my final bloods today and the hormones are now officially out of my body.  so sadly i stop taking all the drugs and return to normal, not sure why I am so sad about this.  I think now I might be able to start to let go and wallow and then move on.  Just wish the bleeding would stop.  Its been nearly 2 weeks now!

I really like your idea about getting out and doing something so I have booked an afternoon climbing through trees with Go Ape!  something to release the adrenalin.  

How far are you in to your treatment? From your note it seems you are in the 2ww. Have you stayed of work?  Have you done anything differently this time to your first attempt? Foods, resting etc? The first time is all just a guessing game dont you think?
Did you go through the whole process again or did you have some frozen embryos?

I will be thinking of you through this and praying you are 2nd time lucky.  

xx


----------

